# Primavera vai ser mais chuvosa que o normal



## rbsmr (1 Mar 2010 às 16:05)

Dezembro e Janeiro estiveram acima de valores médios, e agências internacionais apontam que os próximos três meses também ficarão. Até dia 10, o guarda-chuva continua a ser preciso.

Afinal, quando é que pára de chover? Esta é a pergunta na boca de muitos portugueses, já pouco habituados a Invernos tão rigorosos. Mas nos próximos dias é melhor não deixar o guarda-chuva em casa, porque o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê que o céu continue nublado e que a chuva continue a cair. E o cenário para a Primavera não é mais animador. As previsões sazonais do instituto meteorológico britânico (Met Office) e da Agência Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos (NOOA, sigla nos EUA) apontam para uma estação mais chuvosa que o normal.

Vamos por partes. Ângela Lourenço, do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), explica que nos próximos dez dias vamos continuar a ter céu nublado e chuva, com algumas abertas, mas nunca mais de dois dias secos seguidos. "Estamos a ser afectados predominantemente por depressões que se deslocam no Atlântico, de oeste para leste", diz. E, como o anticiclone dos Açores está enfraquecido e se tem mantido mais a sul, não está a bloquear o mau tempo: nem as tempestades que se formam no meio do Atlântico e atingem a Península depois de passar pela Madeira, como a deste fim-de-semana; nem as depressões frontais vindas de oeste.

Ou seja, vamos continuar a ser atingidos pelo desfile de depressões que fez de Dezembro passado o mês mais chuvoso deste século, com uma precipitação cerca de 60% acima do valor médio, e que manteve Janeiro também bem acima da média dos últimos 30 anos.

É possível então prever quando é que a chuva vai parar? "Até dia 10 não pára. É a resposta possível", diz a meteorologista. A partir daí, o instituto não se aventura em previsões. Ângela Lourenço diz que os sinais que têm das previsões mensais e sazonais de organismos internacionais "não têm um sinal estatisticamente significativo para os próximos meses" e que é difícil tirar conclusões.

Mas as conclusões provisórias desses mesmos organismos indicam que vamos ter uma Primavera chuvosa, muito diferente da do ano passado, que foi a mais seca desde 1931. No início do mês passado, o Met Office previa que Fevereiro, Março e Abril tivessem uma precipitação acima do normal. O NOOA prevê o mesmo para Março e Abril.

"O que é preciso ter em conta em relação a esta previsões é que o grau de erro é muito grande", explica a meteorologista. "As instituições que as fazem são muito credíveis mas as previsões sazonais ainda não", concorda Pedro Miranda, do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa. Essas dificuldades são bem ilustradas pelos falhanços dos últimos anos: em 2008, previa-se um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre, o que não se confirmou.

As previsões sazonais, para além do prazo de 15 dias, resultam de um conjunto de simulações - muitas dezenas - partindo de outras tantas situações-base, com pequenas variações dos parâmetros, explica Pedro Miranda. Às vezes, o conjunto de cenários dá uma tendência clara, mas quando divergem muito a incerteza é grande. A nível de temperaturas, por exemplo, o Met Office não indica nenhuma tendência para os próximos meses para Portugal, devido a essa incerteza. Como não indica, aliás, para o próprio Reino Unido a nível de precipitação. 

in Diário de Notícias de 1/03/2010


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2010 às 17:08)

boas
como coloquei neste topico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...atologica-marco-abril-maio-2010-a-4171-3.html acho que, de facto, a instabilidade predurará até março-abril, mas que após o inicio do mês de maio ou já em finais de abril, haverá uma estabilização do padrão, sendo que o final/2ª metade da primavera já serão quentes e o verão tambem será quente


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Mas como é que a meteorologista diz que até dia 10 não parará de chover, se neste momento todos os modelos prevêm o regresso do anticiclone dos Açores e consequente bloqueio a partir de dia 6? Uma coisa é dizer que a primavera será chuvosa, também concordo, outra é dizer que choverá sempre.


----------

